# How to get Freebsd to use llvm70



## ICSRunningFool (Oct 3, 2018)

LLvm70 has fixes in it for atomic for a Pentium / i386 computer.  I installed the new llvm70 port side by side with llvm60. ( I was afraid of hosing my computer). Unfortunately, clang is still based on llvm60. Not sure where to go from here. Trying to install the lastest version of mysql57-client mysql57-server, with a llvm60, get linker errors atomic8...

Not sure where to go from here. My thoughts are to remove llvm60 but I worry that I would not be able to install ports after that. -help
Allan


----------



## SirDice (Oct 3, 2018)

Unless you force it to use something else the databases/mysql57-server port uses the default compiler from the base OS. It doesn't matter how many other compilers you may have installed before or after.


----------



## ICSRunningFool (Oct 3, 2018)

newbie question then can I change the default complier to use llvm70 ?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 3, 2018)

I would suggest not building from ports at all and use the packages instead.

`pkg install mysql57-server`


----------



## ICSRunningFool (Oct 3, 2018)

but this is an older computer that is not a 64 bit cpu. Wouldn't I need the atomic fixes for my computer ? Or better said wouldn't the default pkg install cause problems for the older computer without a 64 bit cpu ?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 3, 2018)

ICSRunningFool said:


> Or better said wouldn't the default pkg install cause problems for the older computer without a 64 bit cpu ?


No, why would it? It simply installs 32 bit versions of the packages. 

The installed packages will always reflect the ABI of the OS. So if you have a 32 bit FreeBSD pkg(8) will install 32 bit packages. Those packages are named exactly the same, they simply come from a different (32 bit) repository. There's nothing you need to do or configure, the ABI is part of the URL: "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/quarterly".


----------

